# sprinter lwb



## hino joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi here are a few pics of my nearly complete van conversion looking forward to summer wild camping
I have fit x2 110 ah batteries coupled to a 200 watt solar panel coupled up to batteries is a 2000 watt inverter 
all lights in side are led.
x2 captain seats to front with twin armrests
kitchen unit from caravan consists of 4 ring hob oven and grill. Sink unit. and 3 way fridge
thetford cassette tiolet in toilet house in middle of van.
And enf double bedroom with over head storage 
Exterior has a 4 meter awning chrome running bars and w/ttrims 
ho and 12 volt eberspacher d2 heater with 7 day timer 
will add more pics later


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice. If you enjoy your Sprinter as much as we enjoy ours then you will be well pleased!
John


----------



## n brown (Feb 16, 2015)

nice neat job mate !


----------



## hino joe (Feb 16, 2015)

Looking forward to getting of siimplyloco taken a lot of time and effort to get it this far thanks for the comments


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave: it looks really cosy.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks great. :wave:


----------



## LozSiBen (Feb 16, 2015)

Good looking van mate, you will have some great trips in it.

Love the mirrors above the bed............nudge,nudge,wink,wink :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 16, 2015)

LozSiBen said:


> SNIP
> 
> Love the mirrors above the bed............nudge,nudge,wink,wink :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



I thought that was to ensure he adjusted his clothing before rolling out of the back doors!


----------



## tobym (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks brilliant. Enjoy.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice van mate .


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like a great van well put together, a credit to your skills.


----------



## CAL (Feb 17, 2015)

Great looking van and nice job. Hope you can get out and enjoy it soon.


----------



## hino joe (Feb 18, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> I thought that was to ensure he adjusted his clothing before rolling out of the back doors!


the mirrors were an after thought gives the impression of a bigger room oh and the wife can do her hair before getting out of bed well thats my story any way lol dont let your imagination run wild now simply loco


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 18, 2015)

hino joe said:


> don't let your imagination run wild now simply loco



It's all I've got these days! All I want now is nourishment, not punishment...


----------



## Talbot (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice Job!! I don't see any mirrors above the bed??? Or am I going blind


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

